# Recipe request



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

All you budding cooks out there, I have acquired some cherry bakewell whey from tpw, how would I turn this with some oats in a cherry bakewell slice?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

I presume you just sub the flour. Or some of the flour for protein powder mate.

That's what I do when baking anyway.


----------

